# Question about the doctrinal results of different text types



## timmopussycat (Dec 13, 2013)

Can anybody provide an example of any orthodox Protestant doctrine which is lost for lack of Scriptural support if one moves from Byzantine dominated translations to translations based on the Alexandrian type?


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 13, 2013)

From Dabney's Doctrinal Various Readings of the New Testament Greek (permit me to include Dabney's  in the last paragraph):


> As affecting doctrine, the only omissions of practical importance are the following, in which there is also a general agreement between the (supposed) old codices. In Acts 9.5,6, the received text reads, that Paul, when struck to the earth by the light from heaven, said, "Who art thou, Lord? And the Lord said, I am Jesus, whom thou persecutest: it is hard for thee to {373} kick against the pricks. And he, trembling and astonished, said, Lord, what wilt thou have me to do? And the Lord said unto him, Arise," etc. Now the Sinai, Vatican, and Alexandrine MSS. all concur in making such omissions as to leave the passage thus: "I am Jesus [of Naz., Alexandrine], whom thou persecutest; but arise, and go into," etc.
> 
> In Acts 20.28, the received text makes Paul say to the Ephesine elders: "To feed the church of God, which he hath purchased with his own blood." The Alexandrine codex here makes him say, "To feed the church of the Lord, which he hath purchased with his own blood;" and so read the Codices Ephræmi and Bezæ.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for that, Tyler.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------

